# Playback recordings faster than normal with audio



## Rick313 (Mar 29, 2009)

I would love to have the ability to playback TiVo recordings faster than normal while still preserving the audio. I own the following two DVD recorders that offer this feature.

Philips DVDR3576H defines this feature as *Rapid Playback*: Plays back approximately 1.3 times of normal playback while keeping the sound quality just as normal playback. The feature is activated by pressing the _Rapid Play_ button on the remote.

Panasonic DMR-EZ475V defines this feature as *Quick View (Play x1.3)*: Allows you to increase the play speed slightly without distorting the audio. The feature is activated by pressing and holding the _Play_ button during playback.

This is a wonderful time-saving feature when watching talk shows, reality shows, slow-paced films, or any other program that has relatively slow moving dialog. In fact, this feature can save viewers 18 minutes per hour. Thus, a typical 2 hour film can be viewed in less than 90 minutes.

In my opinion, a feature like this would fit very well into TiVos bag of tricks and would be warmly embraced by users, so please consider adding a feature like this to TiVo. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

There might be hardware restrictions preventing this from being practical on the current generation of TiVos, but otherwise I can see how this could come in handy. I might even use it myself from time to time.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I definitely could see this coming in handy. Especially when I am watching shows that I am more interested in just keeping up with what's going on and not really wrapped up in.


----------

